# Thank you Roger and everybody here!!



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2009)

I joined this remarkable forum a mere 5 months ago, but it has changed my life. What used to make me feel like a freak- my passion for digging, finding, and collecting bottles- has become a connection to a group of very interesting people, from all walks of life. I've already had the pleasure of meeting a couple of you in person, and look forward to eventually going on some collective digs and meeting more of you at bottle shows. In the meantime, I log in to this website whenever I can, and I spend more time here than all of my other computer time put together. The forum is teaching me something EVERY DAY about bottles, whether I make a comment or not.. I read everything posted here, and I thank ALL of you for your contributions!! It may not always be about bottles, but I like this aspect of the forum just as much.. this "human" aspect gives the forum an extra dimension which I also enjoy.. getting to know real people with real lives.. from all over the country and the world.. having some laughs, giving each other a bit of moral support.. and even when occasionally there is an argument or disagreement, the forum always heals itself through the collective will of it's members, as well as the impeccable judgment of it's founder. 
 I have paid membership fees for things much less rewarding than ABN, so I've decided to make a regular monthly contribution of $10.00, effective May 1st. It is literally the least I can do to show how much I enjoy this place!! -Charlie


----------



## woody (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a nice gesture, Charlie.
 One of the kindest posts I've read in awhile.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 20, 2009)

This seems like a timely place to say how much Laur and I love it on here too....For all those that don't know, we met on here ( Feb. before last) and went on to get happily married. We dig as often as we can, and are on this forum often when we can't dig. I'd just like to say thanks to all the great people (as well as Roger) Thank you!

                                      Joe and Laur[]


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2009)

I would also like to take this opportunity (Thanks, Charlie) to thank everyone who makes this THE best bottle forum anywhere, period. This would include Roger and all Mods who put both time and money into it, as well as all members who contribute their time, knowledge, friendship and donations.

 I have visited and "lurked" at several other bottle-related sites, just to check them out. Some were better than others, but none even came close to what we have here. I love bottles, and I love talking (as evidenced by my 2600+ posts), and this is the only bottle forum that I choose to actually belong and contribute to.  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2009)

I guess I will toss my 2 cents in here also ....

 There are many good people on this forum and that is what keeps me coming here.plain and simple.

 Oh heres my 2 cents..[8D]


----------



## glass man (Apr 20, 2009)

YEP ,OVER ALL GREAT PLACE TO COME TO! JAMIE [&:]


----------



## madman (Apr 20, 2009)

thank you everyone for making this a great forum! id be lost without it..............................  mike


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Charlie! Great post. It was really refreshing to read it!


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks to one and all !


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> And no ones going to pick on you because you ask questions. Not as long as Redginger and I are around anyway[]


 
 True what Lobes said.  Irish redhead temper and an Italian hardass make a great team.
 Joe  would round out that trio (also Italian Hardass)[]  LOL Just wish I could make spaghetti like they do.  I'm stuck with sodabread!  LOL
 Seriously, thanks for the forum.  It's a great place and I love all my friends on here!  
 Laur


----------



## Angelpeace (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes, thanks to everyone here. I love you all and I am learning a lot from this site.
Peace


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 21, 2009)

This place is like a second home to me sometimes.  Especially since becoming "self-employed".  Definetly THE biggest influecne in me getting into bottles.  I stopped by to ask a question and never left.  I thank everyone here for the information I have learned and will pass on to others.  I must especially thank the old-timers (not you oldtimer, although definetly NOT excluded) on here for passing along your knowledge to all of us.  A truly remarkable hobby and a great place to discuss it.  Thanks[][][]


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 21, 2009)

Sure glad the bickering is over, I see the whole thread was deleted that was causing heartburn for so many, that's probably for the best.  Now we can all get back to the business of being friends!


----------



## capsoda (Apr 21, 2009)

You betcha Tim. This is a great forum and the knowledge amassed here is mind boggling. Great thread Big C.


----------



## ajohn (Apr 21, 2009)

Way cool!


----------



## Stardust (Apr 21, 2009)

We are entering a new moon in venus that is LOVE. []
 Thanks Roger.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtGF2m102Wg&feature=related


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 21, 2009)

This forum is never dull, that's for sure. *" ....voices from the **ether...." *and now for something completely different:








 Is that big head more than just a tremendous ego?
 There are many tactics people use to end arguments and confrontations, most of them having to do with size. Parents, for example, seem to favor "Because I said so" as a way to put a stop to a disagree&shy;ment with their children, who, after all, are much smaller than they are for at least a little while. School bullies have the reputation of being big kids, their stature all the more advantageous for stuffing the wimpy geeks down the toilet. And let's say that a married couple is arguing about the best way to get to their destination; conceivably, the man could end the argument by saying, "Of course, I'm right! Males have bigger brains."  Bottle collectors are the true exception because they are not actually human beings.  They are aliens. That's just how they roll.  Slurrrp!



 Seriously, though, thanks to all.  Bottle collecting is great fun, and this forum adds a dimension you just can't find anywhere else.
 Some might think I meant demention, so you can interchange those words if you see fit.  Either way, sit back and try to have fun.  
 &shy;


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 21, 2009)

we have learned much here also,its a great place to brag and learn,thanks to all involved in this site.[]


----------



## whitefeather (Apr 22, 2009)

THIS IS GRRRRREAT []
 I am learning so much on the forum, just can;t seem to find the old map sites yet, Lobby I think I remember that you posted something some tome back/ right? 

 A co-worker and I were talking, she live was asking me about some things she dug up next to a tree in her backyard , the house was built in 1890-1900. She was telling me about bottles she had found[] and took to the glass museum. holly cow I was soooo excited but kool[8D] I said poeple look at old maps to see where the privies are she said a few times folks have come to the house and asked to dig ,[8D] ohhh I said I would really like to do that, she said ...oh sure.[] Nice.. the whole subject came up when she was telling me about the ghost that she sees in the house...[] this is going to be fun, just thought I would share I will make sure I have my son's camara so I can share.

 Whitefeather


----------

